
The Brain Tech to Merge Humans and AI Is Already Being Developed - ghosh
https://singularityhub.com/2016/12/05/the-brain-tech-to-merge-humans-and-ai-is-already-being-developed/
======
jayajay
As usual, the title is misleading.

The main idea is that a company called Kernel is putting forth $100m to start
researching intrusive BCI technology (as opposed to nonintrusive BCI
technology such as EEG/fNIRS/etc.).

This seems awfully strange considering scientists don't really know much about
thoughts and disorders -- let alone how we would use direct neurotransmitter
application to combat or enhance these things.

$100m sounds like quite a lot for something so speculative. Seems like what
we'll end up with this endeavor is something like a new bipolar/schizophrenia
pill, not nano-bots and networked brain-to-brain communication (which is what
they want you to believe). Maybe that stuff is still 50 years away.

I sure hope I'm wrong. If anyone knows more about this company, please share
links.

